# Hybrid snowblower design differences USA vs. Canada



## Gotime (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm hoping someone can help me out. I noticed there is a significant difference in auger/bucket design on the USA vs Canada hybrid model. The Canada model has the side of the auger housing/bucket is actually part of the auger and would cut through a frozen pile of ice and snow much better. 

My questions are two fold. 1. What is the Canadian design called vs the US design? 2. Why don't we see more snow blowers with the Canadian design as it seems to be advantageous?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Gotime said:


> Why don't we see more snow blowers with the Canadian design as it seems to be advantageous?


Because the US is too litigious, I would bet... Markets other than the US have auger housings like those from multiple brands. Check out the *ANSI/OPEI B71.3-2014* snow blower regulations if you've got the time and money.










































There's a reason that the old Gravelys were called Dog Eaters... But they sure moved snow!


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

It's definitely due to safety regulations. Ya know...for the children.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Some daunting reading regarding Snow Blower injuries in the US:





Error - Cookies Turned Off







onlinelibrary.wiley.com


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for the article, Tabora. The danger is the rotational force which is stored up when the machine is clogged with snow. Using a tool instead of one's hands is vital. If you love your fingers, use the chute clearing tool. I lost the skin on one knuckle trying to get a dog rope out of my friend's snowblower, years before I bought my own snow machine.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Miles said:


> Thanks for the article, Tabora. The danger is the rotational force which is stored up when the machine is clogged with snow. Using a tool instead of one's hands is vital. If you love your fingers, use the chute clearing tool. I lost the skin on one knuckle trying to get a dog rope out of my friend's snowblower, years before I bought my own snow machine.


Which is why you should turn the machine off before trying to unwind twine, leashes, rope, whatever from the auger. Silly me, I even pull the spark plug wire. And I've yelled at my wife for trying to clean the matted grass from under our mower w/o doing the same (pulling the plug cap/wire). (She uses a stick, but still, she is turning the blade.)

I have a doc friend who works the ER. You should hear him talk about snowblower injuries in the winter. You would never stick your hand in there again.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

A lot of Americans are stupid. We have a poor education system. Suing someone is the American way. Why work for a living, if you can sue.

Now when they get injured, they can't work. Live the rest of their life on the taxpayer dime. Sad.


----------



## ST1300 (Feb 17, 2017)

Just saw the pictures of the Snow Bull (popup- Recommended Reading) at the bottom of this thread. And thought I would answer some of the questions about, "why not just use a snowblower". And no I have never seen one but I can tell you its purpose. We live about 50 mi. on the opposite side of this mountain pass. This is the Stevens Pass ski area that is heavily used mostly by Seattle people. Crowds can number thousands a day. Though the demo shows no ski crowd during their demo, this walk behind plow would be used instead of any type of snow blower for safety. The pathway they show being cleared is a sidewalk crossing over four lanes of traffic from one half of the parking lot so a snow blower would not work in any direction because of the people moving back and forth and the highway below. Being familiar with this area and knowing how some people are this is the only "safe" way to remove snow, other than a shovel, in a constant crowd. They average 460 inches or about 38 feet of snowfall a season so snow removal is a constant ongoing thing almost daily, ski crowds or not.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

I've never seen any articles that studied which snowblower designs were more efficient. Since Honda and Yamaha both have augers that are fully enclosed that do a great job of throwing snow there is no reason to go with a design that might be less safe. Given how many folks in urban and suburban areas own snowblowers, one could say designing a less safe machine borders on being a crime.

Do exposed auger machines move that much more snow than shrouded augers? 

As a nickname, the 'dog eater' is appalling, and I suspect Gravely justifiably earned that sobriquet.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> Do exposed auger machines move that much more snow than shrouded augers?


If the snow is extremely hard-packed, I would think that the designs shown above in post #2 (excluding the Gravely) would cut into it better than the USA-styled fixed-side auger housings, which provide resistance. Hard-packed old snow is extremely difficult to make a dent in.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

tabora said:


> If the snow is extremely hard-packed, I would think that the designs shown above in post #2 (excluding the Gravely) would cut into it better than the USA-styled fixed-side auger housings, which provide resistance. Hard-packed old snow is extremely difficult to make a dent in.


I wonder how much of that anyone encounters. I've used my HS828 to move compacted snow piled up by the snowblower days later. As long as it is not frozen into ice, the machine can chew it up.

I'll be frank, those exposed augers frighten me. (But then, so do Troy Built chipper shredders (only if you saw the movie Fargo)).


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> I wonder how much of that anyone encounters.


In 2017 when my HS80 died doing this storm, there was a wait of several weeks until I purchased my replacement HSS1332. When I unloaded the new machine, I tried to complete my path through 4 feet of hard snow through the back yard; I only made it a few yards before giving up. It was just too hard at about 15F after sitting that long. I could walk around on top of it.

















WrenchIt said:


> Troy Built chipper shredders


Yeah, I have one of those, now with the GX240 from the HS80 on it. As with most OPE, some reasonable caution is required, but it's not hard to keep clear of the scary parts... Note all the DANGER signs; I think there are at least 1/2 dozen of them.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> I wonder how much of that anyone encounters.


Round 2...


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

There's something relaxing and peaceful about that video. Simple life and beautiful snow.

Also, a supportive and reassuring partner by your side is priceless.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Also, a supportive and reassuring partner by your side is priceless.


And his wife seems nice, too...


----------

